# Dudas sobre Altium Designer Winter 09 SP3



## joryds (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola compañeros, este tema es el indicado para resolver cuestionamiento acerca de la versión Altium Designer Winter 09 SP3.

si desean bajar la versión de prueba acá esta http://trial.altium.com/#:1

Para empezar a trabajar con esta versión hay varios interrogantes.

-	Cómo colocar la PCB en 3D?
-	Mi PC soportara esta versión?
-	Que tarjeta de video es la más adecuada para esta versión?
-	Altium  traerá todos los componentes en 3D o hay que crearlos?
-               Como se simulan los circuitos?
-               
Esas cuestiones las iremos resolviendo a medida que fluya el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## joryds (May 3, 2009)

Hola lastmait, para crear un esquema primero crea el archivo del proyecto y asu vez este va acontener el esquema.
Tambien debes saber que voltaje le vas a aplicar al circuito por que la fuentes que trae Altium tienes varios parametros y en este caso lo que hay que variar es la amplitud.

No es necesario colocar +10V o algo asi.  te voy a recomendar que descargues un tutorial, este en la pagina 35 se refiere a la simulacion, auque el pdf es de Protel DXP 2004 te sirve de referencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/

te adjunte el proyecto con las corecciones.

Saludos.


----------



## lastmait (May 4, 2009)

ok te agradezco mucho la ayuda te avisare si algo


----------



## lastmait (May 4, 2009)

te agradezco mucho jory lo que pasaba es que en la u el profesor nos dio unos pasos distintos para la cracion de proyectos entonces siempre me daba el mismo error...
 nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## QuimCri (May 22, 2009)

Saludos a todos.

Soy algo novel en estas cuestiones de realizar PCBs, y antes había estado trabajando con Proteus para realizar los esquemáticos y los impresos. Sin embargo me había dado varios problemas, además que no sabía como hacerle para que Ares ruteara a una sola cara.

Hace varios días me conseguí en Altium Summer 08, y según leí por ahí es tremenda máquina... No obstante estuve probando para ver como se le hacía para hacer un esquematico y solo veo que se pueden poner elementos simples como transistores y conectores, y FPGAs. No encuentro por ningún lado los PICs, que es con los que trabajo, ni los operacionales, ni nada.

Según he leído,  como que hay que hacer los componentes uno mismo y anexarlos a librerías (supongo).

Quisierá entonces pedirles información al respecto:

¿es mi suposición cierta?
¿Como se le hace para crear un esquemático sencillo?
¿como se pasa para realizar el PCB?

Tal vez sean preguntas fuera de onda, pero agradecería cualquier ayuda para iniciar con este software.


----------



## joryds (May 23, 2009)

> Según he leído, como que hay que hacer los componentes uno mismo y anexarlos a librerías (supongo).
> 
> Quisierá entonces pedirles información al respecto:
> 
> ...



Hola QuimCri, si tu deseas hacer tus componentes está bien pero Altium ya trae incluido casi 100.000 componentes pueda que tengas problema en la búsqueda o puede que el componente que necesites ya esta descontinuado y en Altium se encuentre pero el reemplazo.
Si has observado las librerías Altium las tiene organizadas por fabricantes y en cada actualización de Altium anexan nuevos componentes y hasta puede quitar otros.
Para realizar una esquemático y posteriormente un PCB te recomiendo este tutorial
http://jory16.plumetin.com/altium/tutorial/Tutorial_Ayuda_Protel_DXP_Castellano.pdf
También puedes descargar unos videotutoriales en este link  http://jory16.plumetin.com/altium/videos/
Te recomiendo este “Video Altium Sofware-shop.com”

Saludos.


----------



## joryds (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola cmoreno, me da impresión que vas a tener que trabajar con la versión nueva de Altium, según lo
Que entiendo usted necesita saber  cómo se maneja el ruteo manual de multi pistas respectando el ángulo de 45º.

En la versión que yo manejo cuando se tiene seleccionadas las pistas y se quiere seguir con el ruteo para cambiar los ángulos  solo presiono la tecla shift y la tecla espaciadora y observaras que teda varias opciones de ángulos,  pero un video vale más que mil palabras.

te adjunte un video con el nombre de Interactive Differential Pair and Multi-trace (Bus) Routing esa es una pequeña demostracion de lo que puede hacer la version Altium Designer Winter 09 SP3

El cambio de tema es para llevar un orden

Saludos


----------



## cmoreno (Jun 11, 2009)

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Yo estoy trabajando con Altium Designer 2004 con lo que tal como dices, la opción de trazado simultaneo de buses, no está disponible, aunque de todas formas yo me refería más a una cuestión de poder mover pistas ya trazadas por ejemplo para hacer sitio a una resistencia nueva añadida. Con el antiguo programa de diseño que yo usaba este trabajo de mover pistas ya rutadas, era mucho más ágil, porque como ya te comenté, al mover un "codo" de una pista, el "codo" contiguo se desplaza automáticamente, para seguir manteniendo el ángulo de 45º.
De todas maneras supongo que es cuestión de acostumbrarse a modificar el camino que tiene una pista, introduciendo con RUTADO INTERACTIVO, el nuevo camino.
De todas maneras muchas gracias por tu aportación.
Salu2.


----------



## krotalon (Jun 25, 2009)

Saludos, pues he estado trabajando en la version de winter 09 y me ha gustado mucho mas que las versiones anteriores. En esta version puedes hacer lo que se comentaba de hacer espacio mientras se realiza el enrutado interactivo, ademas de poder modificar las mismas pistas haciendo espacio si alguna de ellas queda en el camino. Esto se realiza aprentando shif mientras movemos una de las pistas (nets) y automaticamente va modificando las pistas contiguas. 
Además sus recursos estan mas optimizados, ya que se pueden realizar las vistas en 3d redenderizadas mas rapidamente e incluso se puede enrutar componentes directamente de las vistas 3d.


----------



## tepeyolotl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto en Altium Designer Summer 08, he creado 4 esquematicos con sus footprints, pero es en el cuarto componente (un cristal) que me causa el error de la imagen, he hecho el footprint 3 veces, cambiado los designadores de los pines y pads, ya no se uqe mas hacer o donde este el error, salvo por una cosa que sospecho, es que al ver el pinmap cuando se agrega el footprint recuerdo que ponia automaticamente el designador que se le puso, en este caso siempre pone 1 y2 aunque sean letras


----------



## joryds (Jul 16, 2009)

> he creado 4 esquematicos con sus footprints



Hola tepeyolotl, es decir has creado 4 componentes con sus respectivos footprint y cuando quieres integrar la librería se genera un Error
en el cristal debido a los pines?

para poderte ayudar envía la libreria integrada con el error yo veo que se puede hacer por que no comprendo ese error,

tienes tarjeta de video para activar la opción en 3D, esto depende si a los footprint le anexo el modelo en 3D.

Saludos


----------



## krotalon (Jul 16, 2009)

Saludos, anexo la libreria del cristal.


----------



## joryds (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola el archivo que me debes enviar es con extensión  .IntLib  el que me enviaste fue .LibPkg

Saludos


----------



## krotalon (Jul 16, 2009)

Saludos. Es verdad, lo que pasa es que estoy manejando la version winter 09. te mando el esquematico y el pcb y tu unelos en tu libreria integrada.


----------



## tepeyolotl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola, gracias por contestar. Tengo las librerias añadidas en el proyecto, como dije cada libreria tiene 4 componentes, asociados entre si, el error es cuando lo trato de pasar al PCB (Design->Update PCB...). Del error lo que me da a entender es que no "encuentra" el footprint (de ahi que lo haya repetido de 0 varias veces) pero lo vincula bien, ya que me aparece su miniatura del footprint en la ventana "Libraries"
Probare añadiendo la libreria, gracias de nuevo. saludos

Edit: Al parecer no esta el error en las librerias, ya que incluso con las librerias que subieron sigue apareciendo el mismo error, solo agregue las lbrerias no copie los componentes dentro de mi libreria.


----------



## joryds (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola en la carpeta  Project Outputs for Cristal  siempre se genera el archivo útil de la librería.

Bueno ya está integrada la librería solo debes adicionarla como se hace con cualquier librería de Altium.

Saludos.


----------



## tepeyolotl (Jul 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias por contestar, ya no probe lo de la libreria que acabas de subir Jory16, por lo siguiente, decidi borrar el archivo *.PcbDoc del proyecto y usar el asistente para un nuevo PCB, y despues de eso le di en Update de nuevo y finalmente lo hizo todo sin problema alguno! Aunque si me quedo la duda que pudo haber sido. Muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------



## dreamswalker (Nov 16, 2009)

Tengo un pequeño gran problema.....inicié un proyecto, pero como mis parámetros podían ser variables se me ocurrió la idea de crear una PCB paralela para no tener que hacer otro proyecto si tenía variaciones.....y bueno en el camino fui trabajando con las dos PCB's y como tuve que aumentar nuevos componentes en mi placa paralela sin disponer de esquemático por supuesto, tuve que inventar proyectos alternos y luego copiar los nuevos footprints que iba añadiendo desde esas PCB's de proyectos ficticios a mi PCB paralela. Bueno, al concluir mi PCB final resultó ser la paralela....es decir la que funcionó......pero al enviar a que me la diseñen utilizando proceso industrial solo tienen protel.......yo por cierto diseño en Altium Designer Winter 09, bueno la envie como un archivo tipo Protel.....y ahora me dicen que ven solo la mitad de los componentes....que no ven todos los componentes de la placa.....me gustaría que alguien que sepa más  sobre el tema me ayude sobre esto.........es que tengo que rehacer el proyecto todo....o se puede hacer que de alguna forma el protel me reconozca todos los componentes...? Les agradezco de antemano..


----------



## francisxavier (Dic 3, 2009)

hola amigos, soy nuevo manejando Altium, mi problema es cuando hago un Esquematico y uno los componentes con lineas y despues muevo los componetes para reordenarlo las lineas se rompen; mi pregunta es como hago para que no se rompan las lineas, en el orcad capture yo puedo mover los componentes y las lineas no se rompen.
Espero que me ayuden, gracias.


----------



## Martin electro (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola, yo queria preguntar si alguien sabe como lograr que la lista de materiales salga como salia en el altium 2004. A mi no me sirve que salga por ejemplo:

FOOTPRINT 1-----C1, C2, C6, etc.-------10uF, 100uF, 330uF,etc

yo necesito que salga

FOOTPRINT1-----10uF------C1
FOOTPRINT1-----100uF-----C2
FOOTPRINT1-----330uF-----C6

si alguien alguna vez tuvo que realizar lista de materiales se tiene que haber encontrado con este problema.
Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## joryds (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola martin, ese inconveniente tambien lo tube, y me entere que uno puede hacer su propia plantilla para la lista de materiales,

cuando regrese a casa te muestro una plantilla para ver si la deseas implementar

yo uso la version *Altium Designer Summer 09 SP2 *debe ser compactible con tu version.

Saludos.

aca dejo unas capturas sobre las generacion de lista de componentes. 

Saludos.


----------



## electromartu (Feb 10, 2010)

alguien me puede dar una manito con este programa y toy podrido no encuentro solucion el problema es que hago autoruteo en botton y resulta me hace varias pistas una arriba de la otra como si estuviera con una placa doble y si lo hago solo con top copler hace el mismo fallo gracias al que me salve la espalda ya he pasado varias horas prove hasta desintalar e instalar un abrazo

ya me contestaste?


----------



## joryds (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola electromartu, cuando te refieres a que ruteas y hace una pista una encima de la otro, las dos pista son de Bottom layer o una es top layer y otro Bottom layer ?

te adjunte una captura de como configuro para trabajar en una capa.

Saludos


----------



## electromartu (Feb 11, 2010)

SI ,YO LO CONFIGURO COMO ME MUESTRAS PERO ME HACE LAS PISTAS AZULES (BOTTON) UNA ARRIBA DE LA OTRA COMO SI NO SE DIERA CUENTA QUE ESTA HACIENDO UN CORTOME GUSTA MUCHO EL PROGRAMA PERO LO EMPECE A ODIARRRRRRRRR:enfadado:GRACIAS POR RESPONDER TE AGRADESCO SI ME ENCUENTRAS LA SOLUCION UN ABRAZO Y EN LO Q TE PUEDA AYUDAR A LAS ORDENES


----------



## joryds (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola electromartu, disculpa por la demora en responder, he estado algo ocupado.
  Para resolver tu inconveniente más rápido es necesario que muestres una captura
  Para visualizar mejor.
  Saludos


----------



## sjcronchi (Feb 23, 2010)

electromartu dijo:


> SI ,YO LO CONFIGURO COMO ME MUESTRAS PERO ME HACE LAS PISTAS AZULES (BOTTON) UNA ARRIBA DE LA OTRA COMO SI NO SE DIERA CUENTA QUE ESTA HACIENDO UN CORTOME GUSTA MUCHO EL PROGRAMA PERO LO EMPECE A ODIARRRRRRRRR:enfadado:GRACIAS POR RESPONDER TE AGRADESCO SI ME ENCUENTRAS LA SOLUCION UN ABRAZO Y EN LO Q TE PUEDA AYUDAR A LAS ORDENES



Hola electromartu, a mí me pasó eso una vez y lo tuve que reinstalar, te soy sincero, nunca supe que pasó, pero me pasó sólo una vez y nunca más. Te aclaro esto último como para que no te asustes de que pasa a cada rato.



francisxavier dijo:


> hola amigos, soy nuevo manejando Altium, mi problema es cuando hago un Esquematico y uno los componentes con lineas y despues muevo los componetes para reordenarlo las lineas se rompen; mi pregunta es como hago para que no se rompan las lineas, en el orcad capture yo puedo mover los componentes y las lineas no se rompen.
> Espero que me ayuden, gracias.



Hola francisxavier, medio tarde la respuesta pero mueve tus componentes con el mouse y manteniendo la tecla CTRL apretada. 
Tarde pero seguro!!!!!



Martin electro dijo:


> Hola, yo queria preguntar si alguien sabe como lograr que la lista de materiales salga como salia en el altium 2004. A mi no me sirve que salga por ejemplo:
> 
> FOOTPRINT 1-----C1, C2, C6, etc.-------10uF, 100uF, 330uF,etc
> 
> ...



Hola Martin electro, te cuento que yo realizo las listas de materiales  de la siguiente manera:
voy al menú Reports -> Bill Of Materials.
En esa ventana selecciono qué columnas necesito y la exporto como archivo de excel, de esa manera me quedan en columnas como tu quieres, y aparte soy bastante excel-adicto, así que sigo trabajando en excel para, por ejemplo, cotizaciones y demás.
Espero haberte sido útil.
Saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## AND_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, espero que me puedan ayudar.. Estoy buscando un footpirnt para altium y no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Es para un encapsulado DFN col 10 según la página del fabricante (son como los QFN pero en ves de tener contactos en los cuatro lados solo tiene en dos). ¿Alguién sabe alguna página donde se pueda conseguir algo como esto.. o algún tutorial como para diseñarlo? Muchas gracias..

Salu2..

EDITO: Me olvidaba de comentar que tengo Altium Designer winter 09


----------



## joryds (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola AND_77, si me das la referencia del componente y las medidas del mismo posiblemente te puedo  crear el footprint.
si te es posible coloca una captura del componente.

Saludos


----------



## AND_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola jory16 te agradesco mucho la ayuda. El integrado en cuestión es un acelerometro de freescale, el MMA7660FC. Las medidas generales de este es 3mm x 3mm x 0.9mm. Tienen 10 contactos (5 de cada lado) separados por unos 0.25mm (creo). Te adjunto la imagen del footprint recomentado que aparece en el datasheet. La verdad es el primer proyecto que me voy a poner a hacer formalmente con altium (me he puesto ha hacer alguna que otra práctica, pero todo muy a la ligera), te agradecería si me podrias comentar como se hace el footprint (de paso veo si lo puedo hacer yo y no te jodo) o algún tuto, así aprendo jeje..

Salu2..


----------



## joryds (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola AND_77, alli te adjunto la libreria del componte MMA7660FC.
si cometi algun error me lo haces saber para su correcion.

Saludos


----------



## francisxavier (Feb 24, 2010)

[/B]





sjcronchi dijo:


> Hola francisxavier, medio tarde la respuesta pero mueve tus componentes con el mouse y manteniendo la tecla CTRL apretada.
> Tarde pero seguro!!!!!



Gracias *sjcronchi*


----------



## AND_77 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola AND_77, alli te adjunto la libreria del componte MMA7660FC.
> si cometi algun error me lo haces saber para su correcion.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, te agradezco mucho por la librería.. veo si más tarde la puedo probar porque tengo que reinstalar altium.

Salu2..


----------



## Otterstedt (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola amigos... Les hago una consulta... Verán tengo un problema con un integrado que cree en Altuim Summer 09...
Verán, hice el esquema del integrado y le asigne un footprint que también cree...
Pero al momento de importalo al pcb, este aparece todo en verde (lo mismo que sucede cuando las pistas se tocan y estan muy cerca)...
Entonces modifique las reglas porque podía ser que la distancia entre pads era mas pequeña que la que establece la regla...
Pero no, sigue igual! Y lo mas raro que ocurre es que me pone en verde también el contorno del componente (de la capa top overlay)... Esa ya me desconsertó bastante... Y por ultimo si le ahcerco otro componente (sin que lo toque ni nada) también se me pone en verde todo el otro componente...
Alguien sabe que puede estar pasando? Lo hice 2 veces al componente, y sigue igual...
Les adjunto las imágenes...


----------



## joryds (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola *Otterstedt*, el problema puede estar en las reglas de diseño, si el proyecto no es confidencial me lo envias y tratare de corregirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Otterstedt (Mar 22, 2010)

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola *Otterstedt*, el problema puede estar en las reglas de diseño, si el proyecto no es confidencial me lo envias y tratare de corregirlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Jory, gracias por tu respuesta y tu buena predisposición de siempre...
No, el proyecto no es confidencial...
Estoy intentando hacer una programador OSBDM que incluya la mayoría de las familias para programar de Freescale...
Te adjunto los archivos, donde justamente lo que había hecho era crear un proyecto cualquiera para probar tanto el esquema del integrado, con el footprint...
También te adjunto las librerías que cree...
Los componentes corresponden a un MC9S08JM60 (LQFP 44 pines) y un SN74LVC1T45DBR (que esta echo con dos footprints, que creo que el DBR tiene las medidas correctas, ya que no cuento con ninguno para corroborarlo, al igual que con el JM60)...
Desde ya muchisimas gracias y espero tus respuestas (cuando puedas)...'

Por cierto, mi nombre es Román, asi no tienes que andar escribiendo mi apellido que es un poco complicado jaja...

Aca el archivo...
Saludos...


----------



## dllclock (Mar 22, 2010)

Pregunta de ignorante.  ¿Puede ser que el TIP41/42 no este en el Altium Symmer 09?, me canse de buscarlo en todas las librerias y marcas posibles.


----------



## joryds (Mar 22, 2010)

hola dllclock, efectivamente los TIP no estan ni en la ultima version Altium Designer Summer 09, pero hay unos mejores que puedes reemplazar los MJE15031 y MJE15030.

Saludos


----------



## dllclock (Mar 22, 2010)

Jory16 dijo:


> hola dllclock, efectivamente los TIP no estan ni en la ultima version Altium Designer Summer 09, pero hay unos mejores que puedes reemplazar los MJE15031 y MJE15030.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Jory, muchas!! gracias por el dato. Estoy utilizando el esquema de esta Fuente Regulable para practicar, me imagino que no tendre problemas en reemplazar los tips por los mje, saludos.


----------



## joryds (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola josecunyer, acá esta una captura del esquemático y su configuración del modelo.
y te adjunto el modelo de simulación de LM317T.
Saludos.

Hola Román, hasta ahora revise tu proyecto, ya integre tus librerías y no dio mensaje de error.

También te adjunto una imagen de la PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## Otterstedt (Mar 24, 2010)

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola Román, hasta ahora revise tu proyecto, ya integre tus librerías y no dio mensaje de error.
> 
> También te adjunto una imagen de la PCB.
> 
> Saludos.



Javier, gracias por las librerías... Recién las prové y me sigue pasando lo mismo...
Los componentes se ponen en verde...
Algo que se solucionó praticamente por completo es que ya no se pone en verde otro componente cuando lo acerco (muy cerca si se coloca en verde)...
Cuando puedas, coordinamos y nos conectamos para ver como poder solucionarlo...
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## dllclock (Mar 24, 2010)

Se pone en verde porque esta incumpliendo alguna regla, por ejemplo a mi se me ponian en verde unos capacitores de 2200 uF 63v que tienen una altura de 35/38mm y eso estaba por arriba de lo estipulado en las reglas (rules), me rompi la cabeza hasta que di con el error. Saludos

¿Alguien conoce de donde puedo sacar mas librerias de las que trae el programa?, necesito conseguir las de unas borneras de 3 vias, los pin header de que vienen con el Altium tienen otro espaciado entre los pad. Saludos


----------



## DOA (Mar 24, 2010)

Hay varias librerias que hay que añadir manualmente y otras se consiguen en la pagina de altium
http://www.altium.com/community/libraries/en/libraries_home.cfm


----------



## joryds (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola dllclock, la libreria donde estan las borneras tiene el nombre de Miscellaneous Connectors  busca a ver si encuentras el que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## ingjazz (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola... es la primera vez que uso altium (summer 9) y estoy haciendo una fuente con un lm317, pero no puedo dar con este componente, será que no está en las librerías y tengo que incorporarlo a mano?


----------



## joryds (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola ingjazz, si tienes la versión Altium Designer Summer 09 debe estar ese componente.
Te adjunto una captura que corrobora que esta.
El peso de tu librería de Altium debe tener 1.18GB si no es así tuviste inconveniente con la instalación, la cuestión es que para solucionar hay que formatear el PC a mi me paso espero que no sea eso.

Saludos.


----------



## dllclock (Mar 26, 2010)

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola dllclock, la libreria donde estan las borneras tiene el nombre de Miscellaneous Connectors  busca a ver si encuentras el que necesitas.
> 
> Saludos.



hola Jory, gracias por el dato, ya habia buscado pero no hay nada, las que necesito tienen tornillo y el espaciado es el doble del que tienen los pin header.



ingjazz dijo:


> Hola... es la primera vez que uso altium (summer 9) y estoy haciendo una fuente con un lm317, pero no puedo dar con este componente, será que no está en las librerías y tengo que incorporarlo a mano?



Por defecto el Altium no carga todas las librerias, si necesitas los lm317 puedes buscarlos en las librerias de ST, ON y Fairchild. eso si, deberas cargarlas para poder agregarlas al esquema. Tu instalacion deberia haber dejado las librerias disponibles para el uso en el momento necesario. saludos


----------



## gonzoalexfer (Mar 27, 2010)

Buenos dias gente como estan?

               DUDA:
                         He estado probando el Protel 2004 y al diseñar una potencia de sonido requiero de su correspondiente amplificador. Este es un "TDA2002" alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirlo?????


----------



## joryds (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola gonzoalexfer, estube buscando en la ultima version de altium y no encontre ese componente, solo te queda hacer el componente.

Saludos.


----------



## ElTox (Mar 27, 2010)

Buenas, pues primero que nada reciban un saludo ^^
Soy nuevo en el Altium (ok, soy nuevo en los software de simulación ), tengo algunas dudas que presento en seguida, de antemano muchas gracias.

1.- ¿Cómo puedo localizar componentes qué no se encuentran en las librerías que carga por defecto?

lo que he hecho es darle al botón Search... y escribir el modelo del componente que quiero buscar, marco la casilla donde dice que buscará en todas las librerías del directorio, realiza la búsqueda y al final sólo dice que no ha encontrado nada que concuerde con la búsqueda ¬¬'' (más específico me refiero a algunos reguladores como los de las series 79XX, 78XX y LM317 y LM337, también a algunos integrados como DAC's y ADC's)

2.- ¿Hay alguna herramienta para que los componentes se coloquen automáticamente sobre el PCB?

3.- Al hacer el auto ruteo de las pistas me marca pistas de color rojo y pistas de color azul unas encima de otras, es decir, haciendo grandísimos cortos, ¿será que esta ruteando a dos caras?, de ser así ¿cómo hago para que utilice sólo una?

4.- Leyendo algunos mensajes anteriores he visto que podemos crear nuestros propios componentes, ¿tendrán a la mano algún manual que explique cómo hacerlo?

Pues por ahora esas son mis dudas más urgentes, igual con el uso del programa deberán salir más  que espero poder solucionar, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## dllclock (Mar 27, 2010)

ElTox dijo:


> Buenas, pues primero que nada reciban un saludo ^^
> Soy nuevo en el Altium (ok, soy nuevo en los software de simulación ), tengo algunas dudas que presento en seguida, de antemano muchas gracias.
> 
> 1.- ¿Cómo puedo localizar componentes qué no se encuentran en las librerías que carga por defecto?
> ...



Hola, voy a tratar de explicar de la forma que entendi como se hace el primer punto.
-Con el panel Librerias activado (derecha de la pantalla), seleccionas el boton Search.
-Se abrira la ventana de busqueda, en ella en el apartado Field, pones Name.
-En el apartado *Operator*, pones *contains*.
-En el apartado *Value*, pones el valor a buscar por ejemplo:* LM317*
-En el apartado* Scope*, seleccionas la opcion *Libraries on Path*.
-El apartado *Path* lo dejas por defecto, pero por las dudas fijate que este seleccionada la opcion *Include Subdirectories*.
-Por ultimo le das a Search.
Basicamente lo que hace es buscar en todas las librerias del path por defecto, esten o no instaladas y en el resultado, si seleccionas un componente que no lo esta, te pide la confirmacion para instalarlo teoricamente (a mi no me paso por q instale muchas librerias ).
Despues me fijo las otras preguntas con mas tiempo y te las voy respondiendo en la medidas de mis posibilidades, ten en cuenta que tambien estoy aprendiendo.

Les dejo unos enlaces de Youtube sobre 3 procedimientos basicos para trabajar en Altium, estan en ingles pero una imagen vale mas que mil palabras. Recuerden que son cosas basicas, para mas detalles recomiendo la Wiki del programa que esta barabara pero en ingles. saludos

Parte1

Parte 2

Creacion de librerias


----------



## compaigne (Mar 27, 2010)

Primero, algunos componentes los tienes que fabricar tu, tanto los esquematicos como los footprins.
La forma de agregarlos al pcb, tienes que compilar tu diseño con el diagrama
y el ruteo el color rojo es el lado de top layer
y el azul bottom layer.


----------



## ElTox (Mar 27, 2010)

oh vaya, muchas gracias, lo de la búsqueda ya quedo entendido pero lo checo hasta que llegue a casa, y sobre el ruteo entonces sí lo esta haciendo a dos caras, bueno, buscaremos como hacerlo a una 

y sobre los componentes creo que aún no necesito hacerlos, primero hay que aprender a caminar y después corremos, pues muchas gracias por sus respuestas, seguiré por aquí y si hay algo que pueda contestar pues lo hacemos


----------



## dllclock (Mar 27, 2010)

ElTox dijo:


> oh vaya, muchas gracias, lo de la búsqueda ya quedo entendido pero lo checo hasta que llegue a casa, y sobre el ruteo entonces sí lo esta haciendo a dos caras, bueno, buscaremos como hacerlo a una
> 
> y sobre los componentes creo que aún no necesito hacerlos, primero hay que aprender a caminar y después corremos, pues muchas gracias por sus respuestas, seguiré por aquí y si hay algo que pueda contestar pues lo hacemos


Los componentes que nombras estan todos no te preocupes, te recomiendo el ruteo asistido mas que el auto ruteo. La base del ruteo para mi esta en la definicion de las reglas para ello y las Net. si aprendes bien eso creo que te iras solo. En lo personal me parece tremendo el programa de lo mejor que he visto.


----------



## Otterstedt (Mar 27, 2010)

ElTox dijo:


> sobre el ruteo entonces sí lo esta haciendo a dos caras, bueno, buscaremos como hacerlo a una



Hola... Para rutear a una sola cara, dentro del PCB, ve a...
Desing>Rules>Routing>Routing Layers y deselecciona el layer sobre el que NO quieres que rutee...

Saludos...


----------



## theche03 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, hay alguien que me pueda decir, que paso seguir para convertir el esquematico y pcb en archivos PDF, en el PROTEL 2004 DXP, ALTIUM.

Se lo agradesco...

Buen dia a todos...


----------



## joryds (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola theche03, aca esta  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/

saludos.


----------



## ingjazz (Mar 29, 2010)

dllclock dijo:


> Por defecto el Altium no carga todas las librerias, si necesitas los lm317 puedes buscarlos en las librerias de ST, ON y Fairchild. eso si, deberas cargarlas para poder agregarlas al esquema. Tu instalacion deberia haber dejado las librerias disponibles para el uso en el momento necesario. saludos



Finalmente encontré la librería que necesitaba (del lm317) aquí:

http://www2.altium.com/forms/libraries/designer6/IntLib_list_ad06.asp

Se llama Motorola Power Voltage Regulator. Sólo la añadí y listo.


----------



## ingjazz (Mar 31, 2010)

Holas... tengo una duda... cómo sé qué footprint elegir si tengo un capacitor electrolítico cuya separación de pines es 7,5 mm? RB7.6-15, CAPPR7.5-16x35, CAPPR2-5x6.8? Cómo sé qué medidas tiene cada footprint?

Disculpen si la pregunta es muy básica


----------



## dllclock (Mar 31, 2010)

ingjazz dijo:


> Holas... tengo una duda... cómo sé qué footprint elegir si tengo un capacitor electrolítico cuya separación de pines es 7,5 mm? RB7.6-15, CAPPR7.5-16x35, CAPPR2-5x6.8? Cómo sé qué medidas tiene cada footprint?
> 
> Disculpen si la pregunta es muy básica



Hola, no tenes que pedir disculpas, el foro esta para compartir y aprender (por lo menos yo lo entiendo asi). Particularmente utilizo las librerias de Vishay, y por ejemplo CAPPR7.5-16.35 seria 16 de diametro por 35 de altura en mm obviamente, creeria que 7,5 es la separacion eje a eje de las patillas. tene en cuenta que los parametros varian segun las caracteristicas y valores de estos componentes, inclusive la de marca a marca. Saludos

Otra opcion es prueba y fallo, proba algunos valores y hace la impresion, yo por lo menos hice eso con un electrolitico de 2200 uF de 65V. Saludos



ingjazz dijo:


> Finalmente encontré la librería que necesitaba (del lm317) aquí:
> 
> http://www2.altium.com/forms/libraries/designer6/IntLib_list_ad06.asp
> 
> Se llama Motorola Power Voltage Regulator. Sólo la añadí y listo.



Buenisimo, es cuestion de buscar, hay tantos que por ahi juega en contra aunque parezca lo contrario. Yo por ejemplo no encuentro un footprint para led comun de 3 o 5mm, me imagino que sera que ellos consideran que estos no son para montaje en el pcb. Saludos


----------



## hister (Abr 6, 2010)

hola que tal yo tambien ando usando el altium (Excelente programa) pero ahorita ando buscando un componente y no lo encuentro ni en sus librerias en la web, el componente es el MC9S08QG8 un micro de freescale, ando leyendo los tutos de la pagina y de aqui para crear el componente pero como que soy un cabeza dura , me podrian explicar un poco como se hace el diseño del componente?


----------



## joryds (Jun 25, 2010)

hister dijo:


> hola que tal yo tambien ando usando el altium (Excelente programa) pero ahorita ando buscando un componente y no lo encuentro ni en sus librerias en la web, el componente es el MC9S08QG8 un micro de freescale, ando leyendo los tutos de la pagina y de aqui para crear el componente pero como que soy un cabeza dura , me podrian explicar un poco como se hace el diseño del componente?


Hola Hister, el componente MC9S08QG8 la verdad no está en la última versión de Altium, así que deberás crear el componente.
El compañero *dllclock nos hizo el favor de colocarnos unos videos sobre el manejo de Altium.*

Este video te puede servir 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW_kpk5lQlM

Saludos.


----------



## luchoo1990 (Jun 26, 2010)

¿Hay una version de prueba en español? o algun parche?


----------



## joryds (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola Lucho, si deseas bajar la versión de prueba acá esta http://trial.altium.com/#:1

Saludos.


----------



## LALO86 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola, estoy provando la version winter 2009 para saber que diferencias tiene con la version del 2004 que es con la que he estado trabajando y tengo una duda, cuando quiero diseñar el foot print de una pieza, no encuentro la barra de utilities para checar cuanto mide por decir una linea, ya que tengo que usar el comando Ctrl+M y es algo tardado estar midiendo y reduciendo el tamaño de la linea.


----------



## joryds (Jun 30, 2010)

LALO86 dijo:


> Hola, estoy provando la version winter 2009 para saber que diferencias tiene con la version del 2004 que es con la que he estado trabajando y tengo una duda, cuando quiero diseñar el foot print de una pieza, no encuentro la barra de utilities para checar cuanto mide por decir una linea, ya que tengo que usar el comando Ctrl+M y es algo tardado estar midiendo y reduciendo el tamaño de la linea.


Hola Lalo, no se puede comparar estas 2 versiones la versión de Altium Designer Winter 09 es mucho mejor.
y respecto a cómo saber cuánto mide una línea que esté usando para hacer un componente, solo ledas doble clic a la línea, el circulo, la parábola o cualquier figura que desees hacer.

Saludos


----------



## krotalon (Ago 10, 2010)

HOla amigos, pues aquí me encuentro tratando de hacer una compilacion de las librerias integradas incluyendo sus vistas esquematicos y el pcb con su respectiva vista en 3d si alguno de ustedes me quiere apoyar se los agradeceria mucho. Aqui dejo el link de las librerias que estoy terminando y usando normalmente, espero les sirvan....
http://cid-63a7bd9c2823108b.office.live.com/browse.aspx/LIBRERIAS%20ALTIUM


----------



## joryds (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola krotalon, gracias por compartir tus librerías que trae esquemático footprint y modelo en 3D, están muy bien.

Si necesitas algún componente en 3D me lo haces saber,

Saludos.


----------



## ferneydavid (Ago 17, 2010)

tengo una inquietud he estado trabajando con Altium Designer Winter 09 y he hecho un par de simulaciones  de voltaje en funcion del tiempo y quisiera saber si puedo hacer lo mismo con la corriente  no he visto la manera  de hacer esto.  gracias


----------



## ssyn (Sep 23, 2010)

alguien de ustedes sabe porque cuando quiero imprimir unos de los pads no salen?


----------



## andresdeluis (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, queria hacer una consulta tengo el Altium designer summer 09 SP2, y no puedo entrar en la parte Proyect Options, me aparece cuando desplego la pestaña Proyec pero no puedo acceder esta en gris osea deshabilitada!!


----------



## ssyn (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola jory16 creo que manejas bien Altium y/o protel y quiero preguntarte si usas altium winter, y que diferencias hay con el summer


----------



## joryds (Oct 23, 2010)

ssyn dijo:


> Hola jory16 creo que manejas bien Altium y/o protel y quiero preguntarte si usas altium winter, y que diferencias hay con el summer


 
Hola ssyn, yo uso la versión *Altium Designer Summer 09 SP4* la diferencia con la versión Winter es que mejoraron varias herramientas de ruteo, colocaron más librería que incluyeron modelos en 3D.

En un archivo de Bloc de nota están todas las mejoras.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscarcito09 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Al diseñar el footprint de un componente y luego hacer el autoruteo no lo realiza, pienso que esta faltando algo.
El diseño lo realice de acuerdo al video tutorial 





Saludos


----------



## andresdeluis (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola solucione el problema que tenia, pongo la respuesta para que si les pasa lo mismo no pierdan tiempo.
Para tener un workspace nuevo ( espacio de trabajo en blanco) tienen que ir a Files, New y despues ir hasta Desing Workspace de esta manera tenes uno nuevo. Luego de realizar esto pueden acceder a Proyect Options.
Saludos


----------



## joryds (Nov 1, 2010)

Oscarcito09 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Al diseñar el footprint de un componente y luego hacer el autoruteo no lo realiza, pienso que esta faltando algo.
> El diseño lo realice de acuerdo al video tutorial


 
Hola Oscar, sube la librería que tiene problema para ver donde está el inconveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## ssyn (Dic 3, 2010)

miren, hice este impreso
pero a la hora de mandar a imprimir unos pads no salen


----------



## joryds (Dic 3, 2010)

ssyn dijo:


> miren, hice este impreso
> pero a la hora de mandar a imprimir unos pads no salen


 
Hola SSYN, el problema está en la configuración de los Holes, antes de imprimir la PCB le das click derecho y entras a configuration.. luego activas donde dice Holes.

Te adjunto una captura para que se entienda mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## ssyn (Dic 9, 2010)

Envio mi impreso, creo que hay un problema porque no salen todos los pad, espero que no sean las librerias


----------



## joryds (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola SSYN, ya esta corregido.

saludos..


----------



## Beamspot (Dic 10, 2010)

Dos cosas: Lo que necesitas no es un composite, es un final artwork de la capa que quieres imprimir. Lo primero te mezcla todas las capas, lo cual acaba siendo un galimatías.

Segundo, y que conste que es una opinión personal: la ubicación de los componentes, así como su excesivamente sinuoso rutado deja mucho que desear. Creo que sería muy positivo para tí que aprendieses a rutar a mano. Y a solucionar lo problemas que tiene una PCB autorutada.


----------



## joryds (Dic 10, 2010)

Beamspot dijo:


> Segundo, y que conste que es una opinión personal: la ubicación de los componentes, así como su excesivamente sinuoso rutado deja mucho que desear. Creo que sería muy positivo para tí que aprendieses a rutar a mano. Y a solucionar lo problemas que tiene una PCB autorutada.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con usted, el ruteo manual le da el toque humano, aunque yo también empecé rateando las PCBs automáticamente y luego eliminaba la parte que tenían pistas muy largas o que tenían muchas curvas y las terminaba a mano.
Ahora todo lo ruteo a mano por que es la mejor forma.

Para SSYN, observe que no colocaste la capa Keep-Out Layer, esta capa es importante y otro detalle es que tenía activa todas las capas mecánicas.
Una de las modificaciones que debes hacer mover C5 debe abajo o en medio de C7 y C6.
Aumentar la anchura de las pista +Vcc y –Vcc y la salida de la bocina,

Voy adjuntar la configuración personalizada que uso para el PCB solo tiene la capas más usadas y una configuración es 3D que hacer ver un poco mejor la Placa en 3D

Saludos.


----------



## ssyn (Dic 13, 2010)

muchas gracias, si lo pude resolver, fue por lo de las capas, otra cosa que no funcionaba bien es que tengo un programa para pasar las impresiones a pdf y era ahi donde se perdian unos pads, tambien resolvere lo de la anchura de las pistas.

ahora adjunto un impreso de una fuente conmutada para saber si esta bien el diseño, la parte donde hay mas espacio del lado del primario la deje asi, esque no se el tamaño de un capacitor de 33uF 400V y tambien va una bobina. saludos


----------



## Fenrrich (Ene 25, 2011)

Saludos compañeros. aqui les dejo el link de mi skydrive de nuevas librerias de altium... si alguien desea comperar con más seria genial 

http://cid-63a7bd9c2823108b.office.live.com/browse.aspx/LIBRERIAS ALTIUM


----------



## JMP (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro pido disculpas si la publicacion no esta en el lugar correspondiente.Estoy comenzando a usar el altium,tengo la versión winter 09. El problema es q  busque el micro 908 jk3 de freescale y en las librerías q tengo y no lo encontré. Debo crear una propia??o este componente ya esta en alguna?? 
Desde ya gracias


----------



## joryds (Feb 10, 2011)

JMP dijo:


> Hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro pido disculpas si la publicacion no esta en el lugar correspondiente.Estoy comenzando a usar el altium,tengo la versión winter 09. El problema es q busque el micro 908 jk3 de freescale y en las librerías q tengo y no lo encontré. Debo crear una propia??o este componente ya esta en alguna??
> Desde ya gracias


 

Hola JMP, estube buscando el micro 908 jk3 en Altium Designer Summer 09 SP4 no lo encontre, debes crear tu propia libreria.

Saludos..



Fenrrich dijo:


> Saludos compañeros. aqui les dejo el link de mi skydrive de nuevas librerias de altium... si alguien desea comperar con más seria genial
> 
> http://cid-63a7bd9c2823108b.office.live.com/browse.aspx/LIBRERIAS ALTIUM


 

Hola Fenrrich, Gracias por los componentes estan muy buenos..

saludos.


----------



## JMP (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola Gente gracias por la respuesta. Igualmente pude encontrar la librería correspondiente en una pagina q me paso un amigo. Esta pagina permite buscar y descargar las librerías del Altium relacionadas con un componente particular, a partir de la descripción del mismo. Espero q les sirva saludos. 

Link:http://www2.altium.com/forms/libraries/designer6/IntLib_search_ad06.asp


----------



## wilialex (Feb 12, 2011)

hola a todos, quisiera que me ayuden con un problem con el altium designer, me gustaria que la capa top overlay (donde esta en color amarillo tanto el texto como el area ocupada por los elementos) la pueda ver a los dos lados de la placa, es decir necesito que ciertos elementos se muestren sobre el top layer y otros sobre el botton layer, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## juanmixes (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola!!soy nuevo en el foro! quisiera que me ayudaseis a crear la libreria y el footprint del opa2333, porque llevo un par de dias y no se como crearlo mirando en las hojas características las dimensiones del componentes!!
Graciassss


----------



## joryds (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola juanmixes, Bienvenido al foro, aproveche que estaba actualizando mis librerías de IC y te integre el componente que necesitabas.

Una recomendación, no siempre hay que crear por completo las librerías, te puedes basar en otros componentes, por ejemplo para hacer tu librería use el LM393, si te fijas tiene igual número de pines y la alimentación están en el pin 8 y 4 respectivamente
Solo el cambio está en el texto y características, ahora el modelo en 3D es algo opcional.

Saludos


----------



## juanmixes (Abr 15, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias!!!!!!esque soy nuevo en esto y todavia me cuesta un poquito. En el archivo que me has pasado hay tres footprint, S08, DIP+BASE 8 y DIP8. ¿Qué diferencia existen entre ellos? ¿Cuál tengo que utilizar para PCB?


----------



## joryds (Abr 15, 2011)

juanmixes dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias!!!!!!esque soy nuevo en esto y todavia me cuesta un poquito. En el archivo que me has pasado hay tres footprint, S08, DIP+BASE 8 y DIP8. ¿Qué diferencia existen entre ellos? ¿Cuál tengo que utilizar para PCB?


 
Hola, vas a usar el Footprint que necesites, creo que el DIP8 es el de opa2333.

Saludos.


----------



## juanmixes (Abr 15, 2011)

¿y eso cómo lo puedo saber?


----------



## juanmixes (Abr 18, 2011)

¿Alguien me puede ayudar a crear el footprint del opa4379?Graciasssssssss


----------



## juanmixes (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola de nuevo!!
siento ser tan pesado, pero esque no me sale el opa4379 por mas que lo intnto. aver si alguien me puede exar una mano!1abrazooooo


----------



## ssyn (May 5, 2011)

como funciona la capa Keep-Out y las capas mecanicas


----------



## cespepe (Jun 2, 2011)

Primero un saludo a todos.
Estoy empezando con altium y quiero saber como simulo el circuito sencillo que se muestra en la foto, y saber la corriente que pasa en los puntos P y S en cada momento .


----------



## Simon21 (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Alguien sabe como hacer para llevar una pista de una capa, a otra capa?
Por ejemplo tengo una pista en la capa Bottom y la quiero llevar a la capa Top ?
Debe ser algo muy simple, pero no recuerdo como hacerlo...
Saludos

Respuesta: Doble click, propiedades, elejimos la capa


----------



## joryds (Ago 9, 2011)

Simon21 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Alguien sabe como hacer para llevar una pista de una capa, a otra capa?
> Por ejemplo tengo una pista en la capa Bottom y la quiero llevar a la capa Top ?
> Debe ser algo muy simple, pero no recuerdo como hacerlo...
> ...



Hola Simon21,  para hacer la conexión de capas, agrega una vía y selecciona la capa que deseas conectar.

También puede rutear manualmente y en el punto que desees hacer la conexión a la otra capa presionas  + en la parte numérica del teclado, y aparece una vía, después de llegar al punto  presionas – y cambiara de capa.

Saludos.


----------



## Simon21 (Ago 10, 2011)

Gracias, muy buena respuesta, aunque lo habia hecho como puse anteriormente, haciendo doble click sobre la pista y en propiedades le cambie la capa a la que pertenece.

Otra duda que tengo es, una vez que he creado el pcb manualmente y el plano de masa,
quiero conectar uno de los pines de un integrado, directamente al plano de masa. Pero
al no haber hecho antes el esquematico, ya que hice directamente el pcb en forma 
manual, no tengo para seleccionar que lo conecte a gnd, o a vcc, o a otro pin ya que
no tienen ese nombre los pines, entonces no me deja hacerlo.

Por otro lado, como hago directamente para que una vez insertados los bloques
y componentes del pcb, unirlos mediante las lineas, para luego hacer ruteo automatico
o paso a paso por cada línea y no todo manualmente.

Saludos y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Rigeliano (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola tengo una pregunta, hace tiemmmmpo que no uso Altium   y hoy decidí probar algunas cosas en una nueva versión pero creo que no recordé completamente como se hacia  y me tope que al final para hacer el PCB aparecen las lineas del integrado junto con las pistas y no pude sacarlo asi que mire unos manuales pero aun no puedo modificar eso. Alguna sugerencia.
Aqui les dejo la imagen.


----------



## Fenrrich (Dic 28, 2011)

Saludos Rigeliano.
Cuando vayas a la vista de impresión deselecciona la opción de top overlay que es la capa de la serigrafía..


----------



## humadera1 (Ene 1, 2012)

Hola  

hojala pudiera seguirlos con los  summer 09  pero es que baje el demo de "altium 10"
y al parecer solo hay pequeños cambios en las ventanas de trabajo



Me ayudan con esto que es tan simple?
he seguido muchos  tutos y hasta  video tutoriales, y veo que lo hacen muy facil montar un  dip-8 para un 555.
he seguido todos los pasos pero no logro remplasar el fotprint por el  dip-8   *.step que descargue de la conocida web.  "3dcontentcentral.com"  ya que el altium trae unas librerias en 3D muy feas



mi problema parece ser que no puedo abrir la libreria integrada del esquema, en este caso del IC 555, para este ejemplo, y luego integrar la PCB3D a la Libreria integrada    me equiboco?
seguire pegando mas fotitos


----------



## chimpins (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola, tengo un proble con el altium  designer summer 09, hago el diseño de la pcb, coloco todos los componentes en la vista 3D pero no me deja mover la vista 3d me da el mensaje ( Action not available in 3D view).

Algien sabe como mover la placa en la vista 3d.

Gracias


----------



## ssyn (Abr 25, 2012)

Deja presionada la tecla Shift y con el boton derecho del mouse presionas y mueves al lado que quieres ver


----------



## chimpins (Abr 25, 2012)

Perfecto.

Gracias



Tengo otra preguntilla, cuando creo un componente en la libreria y asocio el archivo step mo consiguo ver en que posicion esta el 3d del componente, si activo la vista 3d me aparece en blanco.
Cual puede ser la causa


----------



## salvadorpesho (May 22, 2012)

hola yo quisiera saber como hacer un analisis paramétrico con altium designer, he buscado informacion pero no enuentro nada, espero alguien me pueda ayudar , gracias


----------



## ssyn (May 23, 2012)

Hola, he estado tratando de hacer algo como lo del video pero no me sale la cuadricula, si a alguien ya le resulto espero me ayude


----------



## fernandodch (May 29, 2012)

Hola, les consulto porque estoy intentando cambiar el ancho de una pista ya ruteada. El tema es que quiero cambiar el ancho completo de la pista que va desde un pin de un integrado a otro y no puedo, solo lo se hacer por tramos….
Gracias!


----------



## ssyn (May 29, 2012)

Tienes que deshacer toda la pista, presionando las teclas t-u-n (tools-unroute-net) das clic en la pista y luego la ruteas desde cero con el ancho deseado, es la unica forma que me se, espero te sirva

Tienes que deshacer toda la pista, presionando las teclas t-u-n (tools-unroute-net) das clic en la pista y luego la ruteas desde cero con el ancho deseado, es la unica forma que me se, espero te sirva



@chimpins este video talvez te pueda ayudar


----------



## vitotb (Nov 21, 2012)

Bueno.... yo tengo el mismo problema.... por mas que intento que me aparezca la libreria .Step, no hay manera... si algun@ sabe como va el tema.... please, que lo comente por el foro. 

Un saludo para todos.




humadera1 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> hojala pudiera seguirlos con los  summer 09  pero es que baje el demo de "altium 10"
> y al parecer solo hay pequeños cambios en las ventanas de trabajo
> ...


----------



## joryds (Nov 21, 2012)

vitotb dijo:


> Bueno.... yo tengo el mismo problema.... por mas que intento que me aparezca la libreria .Step, no hay manera... si algun@ sabe como va el tema.... please, que lo comente por el foro.
> 
> Un saludo para todos.



Hola vitotb, si deseas podemos hablar de tus inconvenientes con altium en este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/altium-designer-release-10-a-53084/index4.html

Puedes explicarnos que sucede con el archivo .Step

Saludos...


----------

